# For You Dodge Truck Owners



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

The newer crew cab Dodge trucks do not have a flat surface in the back seat area. I wanted a flat surface, so I made one. It is very handy for coolers, dogs, luggage, wives, and most anything else. It can be installed and removed in a few seconds


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

Good Job! Looks like it was made to fit right in that spot,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, oh,,,, guess it was.

The fabric covering has a very professional look to it. Nice.:thumbsup:


----------



## Ag In Texas (Apr 10, 2012)

What is the purpose of the holes in the top?


----------



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

Ag In Texas said:


> What is the purpose of the holes in the top?


There is a bass speaker just underneath those holes.


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Sweet !!!*

Very nice job on that platform. 

You should market that. :thumbsup:


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

I like it!


----------



## 27207 (Jan 25, 2012)

I love that! I may have to build one now. I never use my rear seat except for the dog, and tired of her getting it hairy, this is perfect!


----------



## topcat (Jun 8, 2011)

hi there

can you tell a little about the covering you used for the platform ?

the edge looks very neat....:thumbsup:


----------



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

topcat said:


> hi there
> 
> can you tell a little about the covering you used for the platform ?
> 
> the edge looks very neat....:thumbsup:


I used a piece of leftover gray carpet that I had bought from Lowes for another project. I rounded off the edges with a router and used contact cement to stick it down. The piece of carpet wasn't big enough to cover everything so I had to cut and paste on the legs. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

you did a good job on that. 
my uncle made something exactly like that for theback seat area in his truck


----------

